# What Brand Name Chop Saw/Mini Saw do you prefer



## louie68 (Jan 30, 2012)

When cutting brass tubes what brand name chop saw/mini saw do you prefer?


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to hear this too. I'd like to get a mini miter saw to cut blanks and tubes. I'm still cutting my blanks with a hand saw.


----------



## BKelley (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All,
I keep a metal cutting blade on my Rockwell 14" bandsaw, cut both tubes and blanks

Ben


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2012)

George (Texatdurango) uses a very inexpensive chop saw from HF to cut tubes, here is a link to his photos:
IAP Home - Photos - 1


----------



## johncrane (Jan 30, 2012)

l have the Proxxon Mitre Saw KGS80  you can change the blades from wood/plastic cutting blades to metal cutting disc, it's a nice tool but not cheap.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 30, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> George (Texatdurango) uses a very inexpensive chop saw from HF to cut tubes, here is a link to his photos:
> IAP Home - Photos - 1



So do I.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 30, 2012)

I use the 9 inch band saw or the mini chop saw from HF. Either one works well.


----------



## Silverado (Jan 30, 2012)

I use a good quality plumbers tube cutter for cutting my tubes.Work's great.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 30, 2012)

Harbor freight has a table saw that looks like a toy that may work. I personally just use my table saw with a sled and feed real slowly so as not to bend the tube.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 30, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> George (Texatdurango) uses a very inexpensive chop saw from HF to cut tubes, here is a link to his photos:
> IAP Home - Photos - 1



So do I.


----------



## hump3366 (Jan 30, 2012)

I as well bought the chop saw from HF.  It has a tough time getting through harder woods.  It takes some time.  Probably upgrade eventually.  But now on a budget it works OK


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 31, 2012)

The mini chop saws, other than the real high cost enders are made by the same company. They are branded for who ever sells them! I also have the old HF version, got it when they first came out. If you want to cut the brass tubes. You can get the abrasives cut-off disks that fit the Dremel type mandrels they work well. There are also other brands that have the metal saw type blades, that will fit.
They (HF) have a 6" abrasive chop saw, but for the small tubes that are used in pen making the cut kerf is too wide even with a thin cut-off wheel.
:clown:


----------



## randyrls (Jan 31, 2012)

I just use my table saw.  I cut a holder with a hole like a blank and then cut a slit lengthwise to intersect the hole.  I clamp the piece in my blank cutting jig and cut away!

A deburring tool takes care of the burrs on the ends of the brass tube.  You need to de-burr both the inside and outside of the tube.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the HF 6 in chop saw. One word of caution if you want to switch from the abrasive wheel to a blade make sure it is rated for 9000 rpm!! I am still looking for a thin kerf that will spin that fast that fits the arbor.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 31, 2012)

I made my own mini-saw but there are others such as Proxxon mentioned and the Micro-Mark mini tilt saw and maybe another or two. The micro mini-table saw from HF (and I think PSI offers the same basic one) is too weak and small for decent usage.

The advantages of the Proxxon and MicroMark (along with my custom made one) is that they allow sleds or offer tilt which greatly increases the usability and versatility. The chop saws are great for what they do and there is even a place for both types of saws if making enough varieties of pens.


----------



## eldee (Jan 31, 2012)

I use a Proxxon for most small stuff (including soft metal) and like it a lot. As John mentioned, it's not the cheapest option. I have a HF saw for rougher cuts in wood if needed.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 1, 2012)

The little HF saw is on my list of things to pick up eventually.  Until then, I just use a cutting disk in a foredom tool.


----------



## louie68 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like to thank everyone for there opinion on a chop saw, I found a King Machinery Tool 6 1/4" chop saw on Ebay work Ok so far!!! 
Louie56


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Make that me too*



papaturner said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > George (Texatdurango) uses a very inexpensive chop saw from HF to cut tubes, here is a link to his photos:
> ...


 
Me also - but I also think you could use cutting disks on Dremel (or other brand) rotary tool


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 8, 2012)

I cut tubes with a hacksaw and metal blade.


----------

